# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  [shtrydhje-truri]...liqeni...

## mad

hajt pra edhe nje, dhe te pres per pergjigjet....

Zambaket e ujit dyfishohen ne numer brenda 24 oreve. Ne pranvere ndodhet vetem nje zambak i tille mbi uje. Brenda gjashtedhjete diteve siperfaqja e liqenit mbushet komplet prej luleve. Sa dite u deshen qe te mbulohej gjysma e siperfaqes se tij?

kjo eshte shume e degjuar, dhe e njohur.....

{^_^}

----------


## Hyllien

59...Mad mos e ul nivelin e pyetjeve please, ajo me monedhat ishte me e bukur.

----------


## mad

kjo eshte pergjigja qe kerkoja, SuiGeneris!  :buzeqeshje: 
shumica mendojne per 30-ten si opsion te pare.

do kete edhe nga ato te monedhave, mos u be merak!  :buzeqeshje: 
gjtihe te mirat!

{^_^}

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kete As Qe E Mora Vesh Po Hajde Me.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Sa shpejtë i thojnë përgjigjet mo,nuk lejnë hiç mundësi për gara.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## White_Shadow:)

kjo pyetja mu duk si kot ....
dhe me kot ku ky miku thote qeshumicamendon per 30 dite ...
Une kete e dija me 30 dite gjithesej e jo me 60  :ngerdheshje:  
per pak do thoja 29 dite  :ngerdheshje: 

ja kalofshi mire bye

----------

